# NCEES Power PE Handbook Released for Upcoming CBT Exam - Thoughts?



## justin-hawaii (Jul 15, 2020)

The NCEES Power PE Handbook for the upcoming CBT exam has just been released.  I was wondering what you all thought about the content that was released.  One big thing that stood out was this statement, " In addition to the PE  Electrical and Computer: Power Reference Handbook, the exam will include codes and standards for your use. A list of the material that will be included in your exam is available at ncees.org along with the exam specifications.".  The list of the codes that seems to be included, National Electrical Code (NFPA 70)• National Electric Safety Code (ANSI C2)• Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace (NFPA 70E)• Hazardous Area Classification (NFPA 30B, NFPA 497, NFPA 499).

I also found it interesting that they included next to nothing on Protection.  

For those of you that have our Engineering Pro Guides Textbook (Technical Study Guide), we will be adding write-ups, because our guide does not have the following material that is included in the NCEES Handbook.  Everything else is covered.


Depreciation (looks like this was taken from the FE Handbook)

4-pin method and variation of depth method for ground resistance testing

Lightning protection assessment (this was taken from NFPA 780)

Grounding equations

Capacity and voltage of a cell equation

Battery discharge rate equation

DC-DC converters (buck-boost)


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jul 15, 2020)

My first thought......Did they really sum my whole career up into an 81 page document


----------



## Cram For The PE (Jul 15, 2020)

My first thought was it looked like my reference handbook  

Seriously though, it will be interesting to see the quality of the questions. If they change at all. I took a look at the new mechanical sample test and this is what they say in the description:



> This book contains 80 questions and solutions to familiarize you with the PE Mechanical Engineering: Thermal and Fluid Systems exam format. Includes four new alternative item types, shown in the free preview, along with the same great questions featured in the previous edition of this book


My hunch tells me the problems will be same caliber as the previous test with a few of those AIT questions added. 

I also found it interesting that protection was missing. However, when you look at the single line diagram section of the reference book they do have the ANSI numbers. So I think there will be some protection.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is an in-depth look at the new reference handbook for anyone looking for more information:


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Jul 16, 2020)

> 10 hours ago, Zach Stone, P.E. said:
> 
> Here is an in-depth look at the new reference handbook for anyone looking for more information:



WOW. A video the day after a release. The uncontested best in the business. Guys if y'all haven't given his site a look you're missing out big time. His examples and videos are some of the best explanations I've seen on these harder topics.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jul 16, 2020)

Based on new ELECTRICAL AND COMPUTER—POWER CBT Exam Specifications, they will supplying all the necessary codes in PDF format.


----------



## EE-Engineer (Jul 17, 2020)

It is really hard to tell how it's going to turn out but it might be easier when it comes to finding information for the code section. They also mentioned they will provide all necessary information on the question itself to solve that specific question, this can be useful and a time saver, the downside obviously is not being able to bring any additional resources that might come in handy. I'm taking the PE exam this october but if it gets canceled i think i'll be okay.


----------



## akyip (Jul 20, 2020)

After seeing Zach's video on the reference book, I think I'll take some time to strengthen my skills and understanding in some of my more personally difficult topics like rotating machines and power electronics...


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Jul 20, 2020)

EE-Engineer said:


> It is really hard to tell how it's going to turn out but it might be easier when it comes to finding information for the code section. They also mentioned they will provide all necessary information on the question itself to solve that specific question, this can be useful and a time saver, the downside obviously is not being able to bring any additional resources that might come in handy. I'm taking the PE exam this october but if it gets canceled i think i'll be okay.


Them saying they will "provide all necessary information", doesn't leave out the fact that they can give you all necessary information and just as much unnecessary information. Therefore leaving the option to copy/paste useless if you don't know EXACTLY what you're doing. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

